# Bremont MBII Vintage....All three Barrel Colours



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, you can rightfully accuse me of pandering for that title. Anyway, I thought it would be interesting to show all three barrell colors of the MB2 on the vintage brown leather strap, as well as some shots focusing on the strap itself. Which one works the best?



















*MBII Anthracite
*




































*MB2 Orange*



































*

MBII Green*


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Green!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

That particular green is really, really nice and would be my choice. Kinda reminds me of British racing green on a Jag or Mini etc.

I would buy the green MBII tomorrow if I could, but there is nowhere to buy one down here :-(


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

That strap really looks great with the green. Just out of curiosity, is that strap difficult to get on and off? It seems so thick.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

The strap is easy to put on and comfy to wear with the deployment buckle! It is my favorite winter strap! Plus here is one more color! Cheers Jim.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

They are all great!!! I love my Anthracite MB on MY vintage

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Rob, 
These are awesome pictures! I prefer the contrast of the orange, but all of them look great, especially on the vintage.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting those - several didn't come through (perhaps my browser's flaking out a bit) but the couple I see with the green barreled MBII make me jealous I'm waiting on our local dealer to get a Vintage strap in for my green MBII. Local dealer's a nice guy so I want to go through him but it sure is taking a while.


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

I prefer the green, but those others look great. The orange is especially interesting. I mean, I have a green barrel, but that orange just looks great!!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I need one of these straps for my orange barrel. Looks great on the green as well. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SimonZ (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree... great photos! I like the anthracite and the green. Very nice!


----------

